# Problema compilazione bind9

## Pes88

Ciao, per lavoro mi serve un server dns, ho pensato di installare bind9! Quando ho provato ad installarlo con emerge ho ottenuto sempre degli errori di compilazione! 

Ho provato ad installarlo su delle macchine diverse, in particolare una era x86 e l'altra amd64 è ho ottenuto lo stesso errore, ho provato anche versioni diverse, ma niente... 

L'errore riguarda un tool di libtool : os.lo! che non so cosa sia... 

Posto l'errore : 

```

bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/work/bind-9.7.2-P3/libtool --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -I/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/work/bind-9.7.2-P3 -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/work/bind-9.7.2-P3/lib/isc/include -I../../lib/isc -I../../lib/isc/include -I../../lib/isc/unix/include -I../../lib/isc/nothreads/include -I../../lib/isc/x86_32/include -I/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/work/bind-9.7.2-P3/lib/isccc/include -I../../lib/isccc/include -I/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/work/bind-9.7.2-P3/lib/isccfg/include -I../../lib/isccfg/include -I/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/work/bind-9.7.2-P3/lib/dns/include -I../../lib/dns/include -I/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/work/bind-9.7.2-P3/lib/bind9/include -I../../lib/bind9/include    -D_GNU_SOURCE -O2 -pipe -march=native -I/usr/include/libxml2  -W -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wcast-qual -Wwrite-strings -Wformat -Wpointer-arith -fno-strict-aliasing  -c ./ddns-confgen.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/work/bind-9.7.2-P3 -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/work/bind-9.7.2-P3/lib/isc/include -I../../lib/isc -I../../lib/isc/include -I../../lib/isc/unix/include -I../../lib/isc/nothreads/include -I../../lib/isc/x86_32/include -I/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/work/bind-9.7.2-P3/lib/isccc/include -I../../lib/isccc/include -I/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/work/bind-9.7.2-P3/lib/isccfg/include -I../../lib/isccfg/include -I/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/work/bind-9.7.2-P3/lib/dns/include -I../../lib/dns/include -I/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/work/bind-9.7.2-P3/lib/bind9/include -I../../lib/bind9/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -O2 -pipe -march=native -I/usr/include/libxml2 -W -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wcast-qual -Wwrite-strings -Wformat -Wpointer-arith -fno-strict-aliasing -c ./ddns-confgen.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/ddns-confgen.o

export BASEOBJS="rndc-confgen.lo util.lo keygen.lo unix/os.lo"; \

        if [ X"" = X -o X"${MAKE_SYMTABLE:-}" = X ] ; then /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/work/bind-9.7.2-P3/libtool --mode=link  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -pipe -march=native -I/usr/include/libxml2 -Wl,--hash-style=gnu,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o rndc-confgen ${BASEOBJS} ${LIBS0} ../../lib/dns/libdns.la  -lcrypto ../../lib/isc/libisc.la  -lxml2 -lz -lm; else rm -f rndc-confgentmp0; /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/work/bind-9.7.2-P3/libtool --mode=link  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -pipe -march=native -I/usr/include/libxml2 -Wl,--hash-style=gnu,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o rndc-confgentmp0 ${BASEOBJS} ${LIBS0} ../../lib/dns/libdns.la  -lcrypto ../../lib/isc/libisc.la  -lxml2 -lz -lm || exit 1; rm -f rndc-confgen-symtbl.c rndc-confgen-symtbl.lo;  ../../util/mksymtbl.pl -o rndc-confgen-symtbl.c rndc-confgentmp0 || exit 1; make rndc-confgen-symtbl.lo || exit 1; rm -f rndc-confgentmp1; /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/work/bind-9.7.2-P3/libtool --mode=link  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -pipe -march=native -I/usr/include/libxml2 -Wl,--hash-style=gnu,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o rndc-confgentmp1 ${BASEOBJS} rndc-confgen-symtbl.lo ${LIBS0} ../../lib/dns/libdns.la  -lcrypto ../../lib/isc/libisc-nosymtbl.la  -lxml2 -lz -lm || exit 1; rm -f rndc-confgen-symtbl.c rndc-confgen-symtbl.lo;  ../../util/mksymtbl.pl -o rndc-confgen-symtbl.c rndc-confgentmp1 || exit 1; make rndc-confgen-symtbl.lo || exit 1; /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/work/bind-9.7.2-P3/libtool --mode=link  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -pipe -march=native -I/usr/include/libxml2 -Wl,--hash-style=gnu,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o rndc-confgentmp2 ${BASEOBJS} rndc-confgen-symtbl.lo ${LIBS0} ../../lib/dns/libdns.la  -lcrypto ../../lib/isc/libisc-nosymtbl.la  -lxml2 -lz -lm;  ../../util/mksymtbl.pl -o rndc-confgen-symtbl2.c rndc-confgentmp2; diff rndc-confgen-symtbl.c rndc-confgen-symtbl2.c || exit 1; mv rndc-confgentmp2 rndc-confgen; rm -f rndc-confgentmp0 rndc-confgentmp1 rndc-confgentmp2 rndc-confgen-symtbl2.c; fi

libtool: link: `unix/os.lo' is not a valid libtool object

make[2]: *** [rndc-confgen] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/work/bind-9.7.2-P3 -I./include -I./../include -I/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/work/bind-9.7.2-P3/lib/dns/include -I../../../lib/dns/include -I/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/work/bind-9.7.2-P3/lib/isc/include -I../../../lib/isc -I../../../lib/isc/include -I../../../lib/isc/unix/include -I../../../lib/isc/nothreads/include -I../../../lib/isc/x86_32/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -O2 -pipe -march=native -I/usr/include/libxml2 -W -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wcast-qual -Wwrite-strings -Wformat -Wpointer-arith -fno-strict-aliasing -c os.c -o os.o >/dev/null 2>&1

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/work/bind-9.7.2-P3 -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/work/bind-9.7.2-P3/lib/isc/include -I../../lib/isc -I../../lib/isc/include -I../../lib/isc/unix/include -I../../lib/isc/nothreads/include -I../../lib/isc/x86_32/include -I/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/work/bind-9.7.2-P3/lib/isccc/include -I../../lib/isccc/include -I/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/work/bind-9.7.2-P3/lib/isccfg/include -I../../lib/isccfg/include -I/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/work/bind-9.7.2-P3/lib/dns/include -I../../lib/dns/include -I/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/work/bind-9.7.2-P3/lib/bind9/include -I../../lib/bind9/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -O2 -pipe -march=native -I/usr/include/libxml2 -W -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wcast-qual -Wwrite-strings -Wformat -Wpointer-arith -fno-strict-aliasing -c ./ddns-confgen.c -o ddns-confgen.o >/dev/null 2>&1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/work/bind-9.7.2-P3/bin/confgen/unix'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/work/bind-9.7.2-P3/bin/confgen'

make[1]: *** [subdirs] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/work/bind-9.7.2-P3/bin'

make: *** [subdirs] Error 1

emake failed

 * ERROR: net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3324:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  654:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/work/bind-9.7.2-P3'

>>> Failed to emerge net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1:

 * ERROR: net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3324:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  654:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/bind-9.7.2_p3-r1/work/bind-9.7.2-P3'

```

Perr completezza emerge --info : 

```

Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.36-zen1 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-zen1-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4800+-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 22 Jan 2011 13:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL vmware dlj-1.1"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--hash-style=gnu,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/php /var/lib/layman/viralex /var/lib/layman/vmware /var/lib/layman/mio"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm hal iconv ipv6 jpeg jpg kde lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## pingoo

Prova impostando temporaneamente MAKEOPTS a 1, dovrebbe risolvere

----------

## Pes88

si ho letto!!! E ha risolto... Pero non ho capito il motivo!!!   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

